#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Controle de usuário !

## leoneoliveira

Galera, seguinte: qual o melhor controle de usuário? DHCP ou IP+MAC (ARP) ?

Aqui uso apenas IP+MAC pois possuia apenas 1 torre..
Agora expandí + e no momento tenho a torre principal e + 3 POP.

Agora quero saber qual a melhor configuração a fazer no Servidor Mikrotik.. 
Uso DHCP ou IP+MAC mesmo?

OBS: Uso um PC no escritório onde tenho o controle de MAC + Queue.

Grato e aguardo a respostas de pessoas mais experientes.

----------


## wdnc5

> Galera, seguinte: qual o melhor controle de usuário? DHCP ou IP+MAC (ARP) ?
> 
> Aqui uso apenas IP+MAC pois possuia apenas 1 torre..
> Agora expandí + e no momento tenho a torre principal e + 3 POP.
> 
> Agora quero saber qual a melhor configuração a fazer no Servidor Mikrotik.. 
> Uso DHCP ou IP+MAC mesmo?
> 
> OBS: Uso um PC no escritório onde tenho o controle de MAC + Queue.
> ...


Olá,
Amarre somente o mac e crie usuário e senha para os usuários, desta forma não terá ninguém clonando mac e acessando pois com o mac amarrado e com login o usuário vai precisar digitar senha e usuário no hotspot. se for pppoe da mesma forma.

----------


## leoneoliveira

> Olá,
> Amarre somente o mac e crie usuário e senha para os usuários, desta forma não terá ninguém clonando mac e acessando pois com o mac amarrado e com login o usuário vai precisar digitar senha e usuário no hotspot. se for pppoe da mesma forma.


vc diz isso com o DHCP ativado amarrando apenas o MAC + Hotspot com usuario e senha?

----------


## wdnc5

Correto amigo, eu trabalho desta maneira e raramente tenho problemas. 

trabalhar com IP configurado nas maquinas dos clientes em modo manual é complicado pois qualquer alteração que efetuar no servidor terá que ir ate a casa dos clientes. 

portanto da forma que te falei não terá este tipo de problema.

abraços...

----------


## leoneoliveira

Certo amigo. Obrigado pela atenção!

Só + uma pergunta:

Essa configuração do DHCP:
/ ip dhcp-server 
add name="dhcp" interface=CLIENTES lease-time=15m address-pool=static-only \
bootp-support=static add-arp=yes authoritative=after-2sec-delay \
disabled=no 

O tempo está em 15m, qual tempo vc aconselha a colocar? ja q vc é mais experiente.
obg.

OBS> Deixei em static pois estou em teste.

----------


## wdnc5

> Certo amigo. Obrigado pela atenção!
> 
> Só + uma pergunta:
> 
> Essa configuração do DHCP:
> / ip dhcp-server 
> add name="dhcp" interface=CLIENTES lease-time=15m address-pool=static-only \
> bootp-support=static add-arp=yes authoritative=after-2sec-delay \
> disabled=no 
> ...


Padrão 3 dias! ( 3d )

qualquer duvida estou estamos ai...

----------


## ijr

Ja pensou em PPPOE?

----------


## leoneoliveira

> Ja pensou em PPPOE?


Já sim..
É o seguinte: em meu servidor tenho de tudo um pouco.. rs..

tipo, tenho uma parte de clientes com DHCP amarrado ao mac, em outra parte tenho cliente com ip fixo MAC x IP no ARP, e em outra parte tenho PPPoE..
Por enquanto so não to usando o hotspot pois quando ativo em toda a rede fica pedindo o login. Daí me surgiu a idéia de usar em toda a clientela o DHCP amarrado ao MAC sem o hotspot. Mas não coloquei na pratica em todo mundo ainda.

Aproveitando o 'imbalo' gostaria de perguntar se uma RB750 aguenta o rojão q mencionei acima.. Pq no momento estou usando um PC como servidor.. mas tenho uma RB750 aki guardada..

----------


## armim

Amigo uso ip+mac, e apenas gostaria de saber se teria um script, para que meus clientes navegassem em 512k e somente na hora de fazer o download ficasse em 300k, não estou querendo engana-los, apenas pelo o que vejo seria interessante, até mesmo 1MB, pois era apenas para abertura de páginas, assim na hora que fossem ler ficaria meu link livre. Desde já agradeço a ajuda.

----------

